# Britney Spears - Madness



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My Daughter asked me to check into some tickets for her on this upcoming tour. $390 for two tickets at the ACC and nowhere near the stage. Totally insane. Mind you, I was not paying for them, just getting them. Once I told her the price she said no thanks. She went to see her a few years back and I remember getting her ring side seats at Copps for a lot less than that.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Free enterprise blah blah blah. Capitalism blah blah blah. What the market will bear blah blah blah.

However, seems obscenely overpriced to me.

Who is the audience that can afford this? Oh never mind, don't answer that.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Aw...come on...$390 is an awesome price...if it includes...

A limo ride to/from the show
A sit down pre-show dinner
Backstage passes

There is no way in heck I'd pay that kind of coin to see a lip-synced "act"...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I wouldn't pay that much for Britney to give me a.. um, oops. Never mind.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Oh, I thought Madness was opening for Britney Spears.
> 
> Too bad.


Hmm, that would be an odd mix.

And here I remember when a concert and an album cost about the same.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> I wouldn't pay that much for Britney to give me a.. um, oops. Never mind.


well, no not the recovered/newly sane britney. but i mean, c'mon dude - tell the truth. if it was bald psycho britney, you'd be hittin' that baby one more time, a bunch of times.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think Britney is the most "made up" star of all the current ones out there. I just don't see what the attraction is. Frankly, I wouldn't go if they paid me $390.00 to go.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My Daughter asked me to check into some tickets for her on this upcoming tour. $390 for two tickets at the ACC and nowhere near the stage. Totally insane. Mind you, I was not paying for them, just getting them. Once I told her the price she said no thanks. She went to see her a few years back and I remember getting her ring side seats at Copps for a lot less than that.


yeah nice, for someone who not only doesn't sing, but plays no instrument or writes her own songs... Wow!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

"Role Models"...From about 1999 to 2002 (When she was 17 - 20)...don't come cheap these days...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, she is after me again to check into tickets for another swing through Toronto in August. I just checked out tickets and 9th row floor (which is really not 9th row becuase it sits behind a huge GA area) would be $736 for 2 tickets. This is not even your "VIP package pricing" this is general pricing. 25 rows up on the side would be $386 for 2.

I took my son to see The Wall at the ACC and we were like 7th or 8th row center on the floor and I never paid anywhere near that.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wow, she is after me again to check into tickets for another swing through Toronto in August. I just checked out tickets and 9th row floor (which is really not 9th row becuase it sits behind a huge GA area) would be $736 for 2 tickets. This is not even your "VIP package pricing" this is general pricing. 25 rows up on the side would be $386 for 2.
> 
> I took my son to see The Wall at the ACC and we were like 7th or 8th row center on the floor and I never paid anywhere near that.


What I want to know, is who the heck is paying for tickets at those prices???


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I wouldn't pay, and it's dis-concerting to see what this thread is showing already.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

John Watt said:


> I wouldn't pay, and it's *dis*-*concert*ing to see what this thread is showing already.


Is this a play on words?

*dis...concert*

Please excuse my very warped sense of humour..

Cheers

Dave


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Typing disconcerting was a play on words for me, but I went back and used a hyphen to emphasize the "dis".

Any more emphasis on the dis here might get me banned for hard core, infotainment insults.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the great ironies in all of this is that the cost of the tickets is largely a function of all the extra stuff (dancers, sets, lighting, costume changes and wardrobe managers) and their transportation costs. And all of that is there, essentially to make up for the fact that she's not really that talented or exciting a performer anymore. It's like paying $80 for a Ponderosa steak, because it comes on a fancy plate with a fancy cover and lots of silverware, and artfully carved radish and turnip roses surrounding it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


>


the peak of her hotness. everyone knows crazy girls are the best.


----------

